# B&W 805S question



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

I was wondering if they have the exact same driver as the 685 (woofer and tweeter) and the differences is a lot better enclosure, tuning, crossover and tweeter decoupled on top?


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

No, as I understand the speaker and tweeter has been upgraded with some of the same teckno as used on the 800s but though similar not the same.:scratchhead:


----------

